# Knicks leading suns by 24?!?!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks crushing the suns going into the fourth. There are up by 24 points. Who are these Knicks?!?! lmfao.....

Gallo with a break out game, and hughes dissing like hes nash.

Im sure I just jinxed it lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

lmao! I was shocked they won, wow!


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Our next 10 games will need everything we showed vs Suns*

*Excuse me,* if I did not open my bottle of Champaign over the Knicks (blowout) win over the Phoenix Suns. Knicks-126 Suns-99 

Out of the 5 top contender teams the Knicks played this season the Phoenix Suns are the only one the Knicks got a win from. But this Knick win was not like any of the Knicks last 35 wins (out of 100 games with coach Dantoni), The Knicks scored 100 points in the first 3 quarters. Yeah, yeah, yeah, that's what I said, "a 100 points in 3 quarters". And our oponents were not coach-Frank Nets.
*I wish this Knick performance was against another top team in the league rather than the Phoenix Suns.*

The 100 points in 3 quarters was not the "Topper" of excitement in this game, the topper was the Knicks only allowed their oponents to score 76 points in 3 quarters, and the Knicks garbage bench players only allowed these oponents to score 23 points in the final quarter. Why its a "Topper" the Knicks oponents came into this game with a 14-3 record scoring above 100 points in all those games. And we all know the Knicks dont play defense to limit their oponents to 25 points per quarter. We are the team that allow our oponents to score above a 100 points. Los Vegas would be going bankrupt this morning if just a small amount of people bet on the Knicks to win.

*However,* It was great watching the Knicks Jellin, scoring, annd even defending against a 100 point team. Was it the Knicks players wanting to prove they can beat Dantoni's former team? or was it coach Dantoni knowing Gentry's playbook plan? 

*Whatever it was......*Breen & Clyde went overboard saying Gallo (Rooster) name broadcasting this game, when it was very unusual to see David Lee with his hands up in the air defending every time on defense, with Larry Hughes consistantly making dynamite passes to his teammates while Nash & Richardson were crying at the defending presure Hughes were putting on them, and most unusual was how the amazing tandem of Harrington & Chandler were challenging Amare on both sides of the court. But it was Rooster this or Gallo that.....coming out of Breen's every other sentence. 

*When Gallo was just being Gallo in this game.....*which is the Knicks scoring weapon doing his best (on the low) to get accepted by all his teammates (especially ending contract teammates b/c Gallo suppose to be the Knicks highest scorer this season). Gallo is not acting like he agree with all the hype certain people are putting out there, Gallo just want to receive the ball and give his teammates an assist. At the end of the day Gallo just want to be accepted as a teammate.

*Oh yeah,* Breen could not help himself in (trying to) putt-down Nate Robinson whom did a perfect job with our young players at garbage time by letting them get all the shot attempts. What Breen did not mention was how all the young players had Nate's back when any oponent tried to drive on him...


----------

